# KeyAscii



## hhunderter (28. April 2005)

kent einer ne seite  , wo alle KeyAscii aufgelistet sind ?
zb. Enter , KeyAscii 13 ...

wäre dankbar ^^

mfg:hhunderter


----------



## RamonR (28. April 2005)

Entweder Du nimmst mein Programm (siehe Anhang) .. es zeigt Dir zur eingegebenen Taste den Wert und die zugehörigen Flags ...

oder Du schaust Dir folgende Seiten an:

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/ascii.htm 

http://cips02.physik.uni-bonn.de/pool/infos/ascii/pre.htm


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2005)

Moin zusammen,

hmmmmmm. Die Frage, die mich interessieren würde, währe schon wozu Du die Liste benötigst. Nicht dass ich Deiner Neugierde widersprechen möchte, aber wenn Du die Codes benötigst, um in Deinem Programm entsprechende "If" oder "Select Case"  Statements zu verarbeiten, dann würde ich Die eher eine andere Lösung vorschlagen.

VB6 hält in der integrierten Bibliothek VBRUN eine Klasse KeycodeConstants bereit (erreichbar über F2), in der für alle Tastencodes entsprechende Konstanten definiert sind. Und meiner persönlichen Meinung nach läßt sich der Code

Select Case KeyAscii
Case vbKeyW

Case vbKeyReturn

auch nach Längerer Zeit noch besser lesen als

Select Case KeyAscii
Case 88

Case 13

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

